# Ash from Canada



## Swiper (Jan 14, 2010)

My friend Ash died today at my house. I just wanted everyone to know, they're probably going to bring her back to canada where she is from. If anyone needs more info or to talk to her road dog just let me know.







thats a picture of her so eveyone can know who I'm talking about.
RIP Ash!


----------



## bote (Jan 14, 2010)

didn´t know her, but rip


also i hope you are doing okay, that sounds potentially traumatic.


----------



## Rash L (Jan 15, 2010)

yes my condolences as well, I'm sorry you had to witness your friends passing.


----------



## finn (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear of her passing Swiper, may she be at peace.


----------



## hassysmacker (Jan 27, 2010)

Ahhhh fuck. I knew Ash from NYC. Goddamnit fucking shit.


----------



## Swiper (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah thats how i knew ash too. she came to stay with me at my house in brooklyn, cause her friend who is also my friend called me and asked me if she could stay here cause it was freezing. it sucks that it had to happen like that.


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 17, 2010)

I met Ash in NewYork.  Sad day...


----------



## Larry Crary (Mar 28, 2010)

ash was my first roaddog and a good friend. i was just traveling with her last year before she went to new york again. i will miss u ash and your spangeing in your boxers


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Mar 30, 2010)

I heard about this in febuary from my friend chase.First Met her in baton rouge/austin when she was travelling with lauren like 4 or so years ago. crazy their both dead now.


----------



## Larry Crary (Mar 30, 2010)

i never meant lauren but ash used to talk about her alot said they had dated. yea its crazy but when i heard from SLR about it happening i wasnt really suprised. it sucks ass though i miss her lepracaun ass


----------



## Snookie (Mar 31, 2010)

Ash was pretty rad. A lot of ppl are gonna miss this crazy little canadian girl. Just saw her dog Dassa in NYC with my friend rodent. Dassas doin really good and Rodent is taking really good care of her.


----------



## Larry Crary (Mar 31, 2010)

im glad to here dassas doin good, that dog had a rough year between the heartworm treatment and what happened to ash. me and ash had to chill in austin for like 2 months last year to get dassa squared away at the ATA


----------



## Plutocrat.Grinder (Apr 2, 2010)

I heard Ash died the same way lauren did, which isn't too big of a surprise.

Hope ash's dog is friendlier/easier to handle than scrappy for rodents sake.


----------



## Snookie (Apr 2, 2010)

hahaha yeah shes a sweetheart...scrappy was fuckin insane. Dassa is one of those super sweet tiny goofy female pitbulls. Shes been thru a lot. Ash rescued her and she had heartworms and had to go thru all the treatment crap.


----------



## wartomods (Aug 18, 2010)

fucking dealers, or somthing, many people dieing , they must be cutting some ville shit with the heroin.
Another reason to legalize drugs.


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Aug 23, 2010)

Ash fron East Van? Damn.... Be careful kids.. Get your kicks but be smart. Even if its only to us shitbags but your life has value..

peace ride safe, play safe


----------



## scum (Sep 18, 2010)

i also met her in nyc....
she was good kid, made me smile during a fucked up period of time in my life...me and my boy found this injured pigeon and it ended up flying off while ash was holding it on the row and landing in a tree....it got all better....she always got really high when she got high....nodded off in traffic once or twice that i seen...she could make spangeing fun as hell, even in the LES where you don't make shit....i'm not surprised, but that doesnt mean it's any less awful.


----------



## nappilyevrafter (Oct 3, 2010)

Man, Ash was a sweetheart. I showed up in Brooklyn at your house like a week after she died there. (This is Rosie, me and Scott had just got back from Europe.) I met Ash in New Orleans after the hurricane like 5 years ago. Me, Jay, Ash and Lauren were all working for this contractor cleaning up after the storm. One job we had, the dogs had been dead, cuddled in a corner for a couple months and their stomach's had rotted through the floorboards. That was the worst job I ever had. Everyone puked and quit at least once. Sucks, they're all dead now. Ash, Lauren and Jay. Dammit people stop dying please.


----------



## Repo Suave (Jul 6, 2012)

It fuckin sucks... i helped her kick back in Hollyweird. i actually just got out of jail when i ran into her again in austin with Dassa... good to hear Rodent has her... she was a good pup(though sickly as hell). im glad to hear she's doin better.

just a funny story to share- i met her in SF years ago cuz i was diggin on this girl LES Jes for a while... and in comes this crazy fuckin canadian and she just swoops her up! like nothing! well... lets just say i still got my kicks while she was like 5 feet away and that ended up being a bonding moment between us for some odd reason.

traveling with her i got into more drunken fights than with anyone else! she was with me when i got jumped and got my jaw broken in 2 places(up the street). she had just gotten her face kicked in a day or two before and had an eyepatch! we were the epitomy of team haggard! wired face and an eyepatch!


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Mar 12, 2019)

THE BEST PART ABOUT THE INTERNET IS THAT WE LIVE FOREVER. RIP ASHLEY.


----------

